# 180 gal pics.



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

clovers growing in nice so far and the amazon swords are growing fast and reproducing.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

very nice, thats a huge stem growing off that sword. Looks like its happy.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> very nice, thats a huge stem growing off that sword. Looks like its happy.


ya its like 1/4 in. thick. around 10-12 new swords.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

wow, never seen one like that. Also, would love to see how you have your co2 connected to your FX5.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> wow, never seen one like that. Also, would love to see how you have your co2 connected to your FX5.


its not. I will post some pics tonight...give me a sec.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good ryan. That Rhom is pretty thick! Wish I could get clear pics like that of my fish.. But he always looks green from the refection off the plants.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

I love it looks like art


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> wow, never seen one like that. Also, would love to see how you have your co2 connected to your FX5.


I have a sweeping power head just for the co2...works great.
[/quote]
thanks for asking because i notice my filters grat fell off now I have to go back in right now to fix it. SUCKSSSaSSS


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

So did you end up taking out your vals?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> So did you end up taking out your vals?


no their still in there growing in between the swords. they are spreading out nicely just not growing high at this time.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

My GOd...that is just awesome. You are good, and your rhom looks flawless too!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good, been a couple months if that since you last posted pics. Its filled in real nice


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yo Ryan!

I have been afk lately, very busy.

The tank looks fantastic, bro. Great use of negative space.. 
I like this tank a lot!

Great job!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah that is simply an amaing tank/fish. You should be very proud of your work. I hope to get on your level of aquascapping.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a co2 tank like that on my beer tapper


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

GeorgeH said:


> I have a co2 tank like that on my beer tapper


ya same thing. when every I get it filled they always ask if it is for my beer tap. Then I have to explain that it is for my fish tank...I feel like a big dork because they always give me a funny look. Ha


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> My GOd...that is just awesome. You are good, and your rhom looks flawless too!


ya a million thanks to rice and beans for hooking me up with him. I drove along time to get him 8 hours round trip after a full day of work. Then I worked the next morning, I was dragging ass for a few days after but I got my dream fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

DAMN man thats awesome. That first pictures is definitely POTM.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^^ X2


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice aquascape cant wait to see it when the foreground fills in


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the name of that grass type stuff next to the swords?

Beautiful setup by btw


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

that is hairgrass


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Love the set up ryan. Im headn to the LFS tomorrow to get some plants. Only have a sword in with my rhom atm. Anyway just curious as to what the wattage is of your lights. Probably going to pick up lights to. The stock hood stinks, on the 55 I have.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Love the set up ryan. Im headn to the LFS tomorrow to get some plants. Only have a sword in with my rhom atm. Anyway just curious as to what the wattage is of your lights. Probably going to pick up lights to. The stock hood stinks, on the 55 I have.


i got rid of a light. I now have a total of 580 watts cf.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------

